# Hard Shell Case for the Kindle 3



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I haven't found a cover yet that I need for my new boy, but I wanted something to protect him while waiting for more cover options to be made available. I found a nylon hard shell case for $11.25 designed for a k2 but looked like it may do:



I got it today and it is slightly larger than the k3 - its about the exact size of a k2 - but not so large so the k3 is swimming in it. its thin and it will fit perfectly in the kindle pocket in my messenger bag. Its probably not a permanent solution, but until I find the cover I need, love and adore, I believe this will work nicely.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks nice! And wow, that price is great!


----------



## krystalspin (Apr 4, 2010)

Geoffrey,
You didn't say WHERE you found this case -- how is that supposed to enable other people


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

krystalspin said:


> Geoffrey,
> You didn't say WHERE you found this case -- how is that supposed to enable other people


Amazon, of course. Click on his photo that is also a link.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

krystalspin said:


> Geoffrey,
> You didn't say WHERE you found this case -- how is that supposed to enable other people


oopsies. I made the link then didn't mention I linked it up .... $11.25 at Amazon. There are also some other more colorful, more expensive ones as well:

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1283525003/ref=sr_gnr_aps?ie=UTF8&search-alias=aps&tag=kbpst-20&field-keywords=Hard%20Shell%20nylon%20case%20for%20kindle2


----------

